# Newsletters > Shakespeare's Sonnet-a-Day >  Sonnet #95

## Admin

Sonnet #95

XCV.br /br /How sweet and lovely dost thou make the shamebr /Which, like a canker in the fragrant rose,br /Doth spot the beauty of thy budding name!br /O, in what sweets dost thou thy sins enclose!br /That tongue that tells the story of thy days,br /Making lascivious comments on thy sport,br /Cannot dispraise but in a kind of praise;br /Naming thy name blesses an ill report.br /O, what a mansion have those vices gotbr /Which for their habitation chose out thee,br /Where beauty's veil doth cover every blot,br /And all things turn to fair that eyes can see!br /Take heed, dear heart, of this large privilege;br /The hardest knife ill-used doth lose his edge.

More...

----------

